# Castle creek wood



## Colter (Jun 13, 2008)

River wide log 50 yrds into the beginning of the technical section that you can paddle over on the middle right, at this level. If it gets any lower you probably wont be able to get over it anymore. There is a good eddy right above it on river right if you want to look at it.
Another log in the main channel right below the first, you can sneak this one on the far right or it looked clear just to the right of it in the main flow. The rest of the run is clear until you are well into the class 2 run out where there is another river ride log that you may or may not have to portage. I snuck under it on the far right.


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Is there access from the road to get to the riverwide tree? I'm coming over there tomorrow and will bring my chainsaw and see if I can cut it out.


----------

